
Ubuntu Spectre and Meltdown kernel updates available - geerlingguy
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown#Timeline
======
newman314
Slight correction: The kernels released only address Meltdown, Spectre is yet
to be fixed.

~~~
geerlingguy
Sorry about that, jumped the gun on the title—maybe an admin can update it for
accuracy?

------
acutesoftware
...and it was as if a million people typed sudo apt-get update at once.

~~~
geerlingguy
So far the mirrors are coping; just finished updating all my servers in
RamNode and DigitalOcean, going through AWS servers next.

